# Lille Barro Runs a Naruto Gauntlet



## Revan Reborn (Nov 27, 2015)

Ik , we have had enough Lille threads, but since the fights finished we have all his feats.

 Lille fights all the High tiers/Top tiers, in a one vs one battle, he resets after each fight. How far does does he get.

S1: speed unequal 
S2: speed equal

Location: Soul society

Mindset: Lille blood lusted. Naruto's Charcters not bloodlusted.

Knowledge: Full knowledge for Lille,high tiers none for Top tiers.

If he gets thrashed straight off the Bat, He starts in his VS.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 28, 2015)

I saw this thread coming.

And I foresee an unholy storm of rage and hate in this thread.

Worst scenario:
Barro's ability?
That will labeled as pure NLF. You will be lucky if you can get Barro to damage 3rd Raikage maybe even 4th Raikage.
His intangibility? that will also be labeled as NLF some retarded argument like 'genjutsu will affect Barro' will be accepted.

Best scenario:
Barro's attack DC will be scaled from the crater from his horn, which pretty less because the city is not very big
He gets past 3rd Raikage but stops at Madara.

Trolls:
Loses to Itachi because lolmirror reflectrolls.
Loses to base Madara because lolmirror reflectrolls.

Actually what will happen:
The Gudodama may or may not be able to damage Barro in his final form, but his ability sure will erase the Gudodamas. I think he he stops at two eyed Juudara not because Limbo but at that point Juudara can just invent a jutsu that can damage intangible beings.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 28, 2015)

Lille was killed by his own power. Unless there's a specific attribute of his power that allows it to harm him then him being killed by his own trumpet would imply that one just needs a sufficient amount of power to put him down. 

Don't really like bothering with characters (Lille) like this though.


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Nov 28, 2015)

FrozenFeathers said:


> I saw this thread coming.
> 
> And I foresee an unholy storm of rage and hate in this thread.
> 
> ...



I don't quite understand that last sentence...


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 28, 2015)

FrozenFeathers said:


> I saw this thread coming.
> 
> And I foresee an unholy storm of rage and hate in this thread.
> 
> ...



Is his trumpet attack only calced to city level? 

But yeah, whatever his attack is calced to, he will be destroyed by anything equivalent or higher Nardo attacks which are > city level.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 28, 2015)

Lille is at least >= Grammy. He is island level.


----------



## Lucino (Nov 28, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Lille was killed by his own power. Unless there's a specific attribute of his power that allows it to harm him



X-axis is spatial piercing and spatial phasing. Hence one overcame the over when the attack was reflected. Without the spatial properties he could has just phased through.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2015)

Lille loses to first ms user he faces


----------



## Shining Force (Nov 28, 2015)

Lille became worse. He was cool when as a non-talkative sniper. Now just a mosquito spouting words.
On-topic: Each Bijuu can put him down, others are debatable ability-wise.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Lille was killed by his own power. Unless there's a specific attribute of his power that allows it to harm him then him being killed by his own trumpet would imply that one just needs a sufficient amount of power to put him down.


Uhh

The part where he was specifically killed by his own power implies that such a particular attribute exists


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

> *Lille was killed by his own power. Unless there's a specific attribute of his power that allows it to harm him*



... 

....................................................

pls reread what you typed...

seriously...


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Nov 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Is his trumpet attack only calced to city level?
> 
> But yeah, whatever his attack is calced to, he will be destroyed by anything equivalent or higher Nardo attacks which are > city level.



I'm assuming it uses his X-Axis ability, meaning it just clears all matter. It didn't even shoot anything


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2015)

There's no defense against Lille's attack but the narutoverse simply has more magical bullshit. Sharriangan wins


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 28, 2015)

Lillie's attacks are supposed to be able to pierce anything, and his Trumpet was his strongest attack. The nature of his attack is what killed him. That, by no means would suggest a basic energy attack would do anything. Also, this is the same guy who's basic X-axis went though two Royal Guard Zans and Oetsu, all who should be island level, and Oetsu arguably scaled up to Yama-jii's best calc considering his feats in BASE completely overshadows anything Yama-jii has shown outside of Bankai. 

In addition to Lillie's base attack power he had 2 transformations since then.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 28, 2015)

I feel like you're being too liberal with Kenpachi scaling.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

That's because he is


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 28, 2015)

does that scaling only relate to his AP? or is it the same for his dura?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 28, 2015)

Lille Barro's X-Axis bypasses durability and his only true weakness in VS has been being hit by spatial attacks.

So, short of being BFR'd by Kamui, Kaguya's dimension-jumping or something similar, he probably clears under speed equal.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

He probably gets genjutsu'd long before reaching that point


----------



## Imagine (Nov 28, 2015)

Inb4 argument about not needing vision


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> He probably gets genjutsu'd long before reaching that point



Even despite this stipulation?



slayedigneel said:


> Knowledge: Full knowledge for Lille


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

So he'll know that he'll get genjutsu'd right before it happens

Great


----------



## Keishin (Nov 28, 2015)

No he knows there will be no eyesight (not like he'll use it since it was explained at the beginning of the fight how they barely do). Just like Hashirama.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm a little rusty on genjutsu mechanics.

What precisely allows them to work on intangibles?

I'm guessing one needs to transmit their chakra into the opponent via eye contact, sound, etc. but why exactly would that chakra not just simply pass through Lille Barro like every other non-spatial thing and leave him unaffected?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

Keishin said:


> No he knows there will be no eyesight (not like he'll use it since it was explained at the beginning of the fight how they barely do). Just like Hashirama.


Again

They don't literally stop using their eyes

It's just that they subconsciously start ignoring the information they receive from them, prioritizing their spiritual sixth sense bullshit


Kenpachi TZ said:


> I'm guessing one needs to transmit their chakra into the opponent via eye contact, sound, etc. but why exactly would that chakra not just simply pass through Lille Barro and leave him unaffected?


Why doesn't light just pass through his eyes and leave him blind


----------



## Sablés (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> So he'll know that he'll get genjutsu'd right before it happens
> 
> Great


Any reason he''ll look into Itachi's (yes because he's the one who matters )  eyes when he'll know how to counter it?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Any reason he''ll look into Itachi's (yes because he's the one who matters )  eyes when he'll know how to counter it?


It doesn't matter because Lille has no sharingan

And only a sharingan can defeat a sharingan


----------



## Sablés (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> It doesn't matter because Lille has no sharingan
> 
> And only a sharingan can defeat a sharingan



Good enough for me 


Uchihas aside, I'd say he'd get passed the Bijuu and meet his match (literally) with DMS Kakashi. 

Not sure on the Juubi and alike. All it really had was massive firepower and durability which won't really help against intangibles.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Why doesn't light just pass through his eyes and leave him blind



The same reason we're allowing other verses to perceive normally invisible ghosts: convenience.

That doesn't answer the question.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes it does 
sharingan genjutsu travels through light as it is eye contact based and intangible 
you cant slap a genjutsu just like you cant slap light 
so if light can reach him no reason genjutsu cant


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

inb4 someone misunderstands and takes this to mean Kizaru can hurt him


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 28, 2015)

Ikr


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> inb4 someone misunderstands and takes this to mean Kizaru can hurt him



I think I remember (sarcastically) suggesting something like this as a way to deal with Tobi's intange.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 28, 2015)

Given his especially heighten perception, he doesn't have to rely on his eyes vs Itachi. I'd assume he'd be competent at fighting in a manner similar to Tousen. He also has an AoE attack, which makes pinpointing his targets easier just in case he isn't as accurate as Tousen. Shutting is eyes is the solution to Itachi.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Lillie's attacks are supposed to be able to pierce anything, and his Trumpet was his strongest attack. The nature of his attack is what killed him. That, by no means would suggest a basic energy attack would do anything. Also, this is the same guy who's basic X-axis went though two Royal Guard Zans and Oetsu, all who should be island level, and Oetsu arguably scaled up to Yama-jii's best calc considering his feats in BASE completely overshadows anything Yama-jii has shown outside of Bankai.
> 
> In addition to Lillie's base attack power he had 2 transformations since then.





MusubiKazesaru said:


> I feel like you're being too liberal with Kenpachi scaling.





Regicide said:


> That's because he is


No 

Altho he still gets fucked by genjutsu. He already fell prey to Shunsui's feints.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

*Genjutsu is not an option*

Actually Genjutsu won't work anymore in any Bleach character because of this new info:

The senses by which one feels and pick up on Reiatsu are known as ?Reikaku? (霊覚, Spiritual Sense) or ?Reiatsu Chikaku? (霊圧知覚, Spiritual Pressure Perception). Every person that has Reiatsu subconsciously uses both their sense of vision and their Reikaku at the same time in order to see. When concentrating in the midst of battle, Reikaku takes over an overwhelming amount of perception. In other words, the subconscious begins to stop seeing with ?eyes?.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

That was literally covered in earlier posts

Their eyes don't shut down or stop receiving and transmitting information or whatever


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

*Reply*



Regicide said:


> That was literally covered in earlier posts
> 
> Their eyes don't shut down or stop receiving and transmitting information or whatever



I know but they don't need to see him with theirs eyes to fight him. In other words they always fight with their senses. So, the possibility of them looking at their eyes is slim to none. If they don't fight looking with their eyes, why will they do it now?

Ichigo is the only moron that can get trap in that and his durability and stamina is huge.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

That is completely besides the point and has nothing to do with whether or not a character will meet another's gaze during battle


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

*Reply*



Regicide said:


> That is completely besides the point and has nothing to do with whether or not a character will meet another's gaze during battle



My point is that there's no guarantee that he will look at them, since he knows where they are at. Didn't Genjutsu require a character to have chakra in their brain? or even have a chakra system to begin with? I thought only Kaguya Infinite tsukuyomi could affect the humans. Wait how did she cast the infinite tsukuyomi if it requires a moon and the moon was created after she was defeated by Hagoromo and Indra? Makes no sense. Kishimoto and his plotholes.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

Momoshiki defeats him easily.he is the worst opponent for Lillie.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> That is completely besides the point and has nothing to do with whether or not a character will meet another's gaze during battle



wut?

Full Knowledge

Barro knows looking = very bad

he also knows he doesn't _have _to look because Reikaku works fine (actually implied to work even better than sight) as a backup

Why then is he still going to meet their gaze knowing all this? He either looks everywhere besides their eyes or just closes them (would take away his intangibility  funnily enough) and spams death beams from the sky. He's not lacking for range or anything.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> My point is that there's no guarantee that he will look at them, since he knows where they are at. Didn't Genjutsu require a character to have chakra in their brain? or even have a chakra system to begin with? I thought only Kaguya Infinite tsukuyomi could affect the humans. Wait how did she cast the infinite tsukuyomi if it requires a moon and the moon was defeated after she was defeated by Hagoromo and Indra? Makes no sense. Kishimoto and his plotholes.



energy is equalized.so genjutsu works on anyone who has energy.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

Liquid said:


> wut?
> 
> Full Knowledge
> 
> ...


Not saying he will

But that's a different thing from "Actually Genjutsu won't work anymore in any Bleach character"

Was more speaking in general anyways


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 28, 2015)

No high tier or top tier can fuck with this dude if he has full knowledge. It gets even worse if he start in VS cause then they have no chance of beating him fr.

So he would clear this gauntlet(OP says he only fights all the high and top tiers). He also trolls any god tier he can't get his power back at him. Kubo hasn't made something this OP since ichibei.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Not saying he will
> 
> But that's a different thing from "Actually Genjutsu won't work anymore in any Bleach character"
> 
> Was more speaking in general anyways


 
oh yeah, that's dumb. 

Though shinigami zanpakuto can basically do the same thing as bijuu since they have partial control of their user's spirit power. Granted, This requires knowledge and won't work on Tsukuyomi.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

Liquid said:


> wut?
> 
> Full Knowledge
> 
> ...



characters in narutoverse has full knowledge on genjutsu and most can sense energy,they still get fucked up by genjutsu though.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

On the other hand this sort of brings up a particular question

Like, if they can sense things and fight without their eyes, as Tousen plainly indicated even before this whole fight between Kyouraku and Lille started

Why didn't Ichigo just close them when he was fighting Aizen if getting hit by complete hypnosis from looking at Kyouka Suigetsu was such a huge concern


----------



## Imagine (Nov 28, 2015)

Asking why a shounen MC didn't do the right thing the first time.

Word, Regihero?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 28, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> characters in narutoverse has full knowledge on genjutsu and most can sense energy,they still get fucked up by genjutsu though.



Wrong

Gai didn't and explicitly counters sharingan genjutsu that way.

because he's not a retard


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

Genjutsu isn't limited to eye contact though.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

Actually, come to think of it, yeah

Didn't Itachi manage to catch Naruto in a genjutsu, even though the latter was explicitly avoiding eye contact, with just his finger


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

*reply*



tkpirate said:


> characters in narutoverse has full knowledge on genjutsu and most can sense energy,they still get fucked up by genjutsu though.



Lille doesn't need to see them to know where they are at. He is always flying in his vollstandig form Genjutsu won't work from that far. Even if it did he won't be looking at them since he know where they are at. Did i mention that Lille sight is bad in this form, yep he won't be able to see them with his "eyes" directly.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Actually, come to think of it, yeah
> 
> Didn't Itachi manage to catch Naruto in a genjutsu, even though the latter was explicitly avoiding eye contact, with just his finger



Physical contact with genjutsu won't work since he is intangible.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

Didn't say physical


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Didn't say physical



So, Itachi can fire light from his finger's now? lol


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Lille doesn't need to see them to know where they are at. He is always flying in his vollstandig form Genjutsu won't work from that far. Even if it did he won't be looking at them since he know where they are at. Did i mention that Lille sight is bad in this form, yep he won't be able to see them with his "eyes" directly.



Genjutsu isn't limited to the eyes or eye contact..

there are multiple way to genjutsu people..
Eye contact - This is what you guys are talking about - Normal Uchiha
A gesture - A finger, a feather, a cloth or whatever they want to use- Kurenai, Itachi, Kabuto
Sound - basically music based genjutsu - Tayuya
IT - Even someone inside a house is affected - Kaguya


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> So, Itachi can fire light from his finger's now? lol



Because fire is a fucking genjutsu, right? 

seriously... 

Yes, Itachi can light a fire on his finger considering he has the knowledge and can use ninjutsu.. the third can fucking throw up earth if he wants to, nothing is stopping him to direct the chakra to his hand and form the necessary movement to mold his chakra into fire type and use it on his finger.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Because fire is a fucking genjutsu, right?
> 
> seriously... and yes Itachi can light a fire on his finger considering he can use ninjutsu.. the third can fucking throw up earth if he wants to, nothing is stopping him to direct the chakra to his hand..



LoL that was a miss spelling. I meant, that he can fired light from his hands, based on the previous. comment.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

Why would he need to fire light based attack from his finger to Genjutsu someone? ...


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Genjutsu isn't limited to the eyes or eye contact..
> 
> there are multiple way to genjutsu people..
> Eye contact - This is what you guys are talking about - Normal Uchiha
> ...



Eye Contact: Won't work against Reikaku and Lille's bad sight.

A gesture: Won't work against Intangibility. 

Sound: May work. Genjutsus that are sound base?

IT-Won't work Intangibility.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

> A gesture: Won't work against Intangibility.



Do you even know what a gesture is? 




> IT-Won't work Intangibility.



DO you know what you are even talking about at this point?

No seriously..

At this point I think you are mistaking Intangibility to illusion resistance or mind fuck..... because that's not how shit works


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Why would he need to fire light based attack from his finger to Genjutsu someone? ...



Regicide said: Didn't Itachi manage to catch Naruto in a genjutsu, even though the latter was explicitly avoiding eye contact, with just his finger

And another one said that the eye contact need light. So, physical Genjutsu won't work because Itachi can't fired light from his fingers.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Do you even know what a gesture is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what I'm talking about. How can chakra affect Lille's brain if it is intangible?


----------



## Lucino (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> I know what I'm talking about. How can chakra affect Lille's brain if it is intangible?



What the fuck...


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

> with just his finger
> 
> And another one said that the eye contact need light. So, physical Genjutsu won't work because Itachi can't fired light from his fingers.



 



> I know what I'm talking about. How can chakra affect Lille's brain if it is intangible?





   

Yea, you have no idea what you are talking about..... go lurk some more....


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Regicide said: Didn't Itachi manage to catch Naruto in a genjutsu, even though the latter was explicitly avoiding eye contact, with just his finger
> 
> And another one said that the eye contact need light. So, physical Genjutsu won't work because Itachi can't fired light from his fingers.


..Your ability to connect the dots is staggering

The scene in question was regarding looking at his finger


HokageMangaVox said:


> I know what I'm talking about. How can chakra affect Lille's brain if it is intangible?


How does his brain take in information at all if it's intangible


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Wrong
> 
> Gai didn't and explicitly counters sharingan genjutsu that way.
> 
> because he's not a retard



He never fought a serious fight with a decent genjutsu user.he fought Madara who wasn't using Sharingan or any of his abilities.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 28, 2015)

Rule of equivalence makes Genjutsu work. 

Lille has info though, so he can shut his eyes if he isn't caught right off the bat. I already covered that.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

> Lille has info though, so he can shut his eyes if he isn't caught right off the bat. I already covered that.



Again genjutsu isn't limited to information taken by the eyes..

So closing the eye is not going to protect you from genjutsu...


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Rule of equivalence makes Genjutsu work.
> 
> Lille has info though, so he can shut his eyes if he isn't caught right off the bat. I already covered that.


That is indeed an option, at least for visual based shit

Albeit Tables did point out that that would shut off his intangibility

Was more clarifying Shade's initial point more so than talking about its relevance regarding this fight specifically


----------



## Tapion (Nov 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Again genjutsu isn't limited to information taken by the eyes..
> 
> So closing the eye is not going to protect you from genjutsu...



Closing his eyes will protecting him from "THAT" genjutsu...

Jesus christ, my 3rd world tier internet has me replying late to posts...


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

His whole body is intangible, so his organs should be too. Chakra needs to affect the brain, since it cannot connect with it, it can't affect him.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

Albeit Tables did point out that that would shut off his intangibility

This was not shown or problem in the manga, so is just his opinion. He only show to have bad sight nothing more.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> That is indeed an option, at least for visual based shit
> 
> Albeit Tables did point out that that would shut off his intangibility
> 
> Was more clarifying Shade's initial point more so than talking about its relevance regarding this fight specifically



I suppose averting his gaze is a viable option against visual genjutsu, Gai did this a few times. No denying sound based genjutsu would cause problems, among other types of genjutsu.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> I know what I'm talking about. How can chakra affect Lille's brain if it is intangible?





HokageMangaVox said:


> His whole body is intangible, so his organs should be too. Chakra needs to affect the brain, since it cannot connect with it, it can't affect him.



Reevaluate your line of thinking


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Albeit Tables did point out that that would shut off his intangibility
> 
> This was not shown or problem in the manga, so is just his opinion. He only show to have bad sight nothing more.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 28, 2015)

So is there anybody on naruto that can beat him or bybass his intangiblity at least?


----------



## Ice (Nov 28, 2015)

Top tiers with the Rinnegan should have no problem simply standing still and absorbing his attacks until they find a solution.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes,  every single ms user with izanagi izanami or ama wins.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 28, 2015)

3 Pages of lolgenjutsu arguement.
Sasuga battledome!

How does gudodama, limbo hengoku and kamui affect Barro?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

Nardo can touch ghost based intangibility.. ..... we have multiple panels for that....  So lille being intangible isn't going to help him against Nardo. I'm not even sure why you think Nardo can't touch lille... when we have those panels existing in the manga.

Kamui is opening a hole to another dimension.. that's it.. intangibility isn't going to save you from crossing dimensions..... intangibility =/= dimensional resistance


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

Gudodama can nullify his attacks because they aren't powered by Senjutsu.
He can't see or sense the Limbo so he wouldn't go intangible to avoid it's attacks.
He can regen if Kakashi kamui's his head off.don't for how long.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 28, 2015)

Why would Kakashi stop at his head?

Shade is right too, Naruto literally grabbed at his own soul to hold it in.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Nardo can touch ghost based intangibility  we have a panel for that....  So lille being intangible isn't going to help him against Nardo.
> Kamui is opening a hole to another dimension.. that's it.. intangibility isn't going to save you from crossing dimensions..... intangibility =/= dimensional resistance





tkpirate said:


> Gudodama can nullify his attacks because they aren't powered by Senjutsu.
> He can't see or sense the Limbo so he wouldn't go intangible to avoid it's attacks.
> He can regen if Kakashi kamui's his head off.don't for how long.



Naruto cannot hurt him because touching ghost is different from spatial phasing. That would be like Naruto touching Obito in his phased form.
Iimbo . . how does limbo work? (Naruto's writing became very bad in the end) and his phasing is passive in his vollstanding he does not need to be aware of hostility for phasing to work.
Kamui is the only thing that can hurt him.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

Would dimensional BFR even be all that effective

I mean, we're talking about Bleach characters here

The Quincy's appear to be able to open portals to other dimensions just like the other assholes in the verse


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

Ice said:


> Top tiers with the Rinnegan should have no problem simply standing still and absorbing his attacks until they find a solution.



What are they gonna absorb? He doesn't fired anything. The X-Axis erases everything from point Y to point X. 

Point Y been the target 

point X been the gun, the holes in his wings or the Trumpet.

I don't know if Naruto character's can absorb Light Beams. Which is his other attack left.

Since they can still absorb his reishi arrows but he stop using them long ago after been revitalized.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

> Would dimensional BFR even be all that effective
> 
> I mean, we're talking about Bleach characters here
> 
> The Quincy's appear to be able to open portals to other dimensions just like the other assholes in the verse



Dunno.  I'm just saying Intangibility won't stop Kamui from working considering FF ask it in an earlier post..



			
				frozenfeathers said:
			
		

> Naruto cannot hurt him because touching ghost is different from spatial phasing.



what?......... 
when did lille became dimension phasing.. lille intangibility is definitely a ghost type intangibility...


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 28, 2015)

It is in Itachi's character to use genjutsu from the jump, so if eye contact is made, he wins. his finger genjutsu worked on Naruto too, but I don't recall it being close to the same level as his MS genjutsu. To me, it is one of those things where whoever hits first wins. 

Kakashi is in the same category as Itachi to me. He can/should be able to kill Lille with his MS abilities, at the same time, Lille would also be able to kill him. It is another situation where whoever hits first can win. 

Naruto's god mode seems like it can do anything, even if it doesn't make sense, so he might be able to land hits as well. From what I can remember, these are the main 3 threats.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2015)

I hate being ignored in this thread 

There's nothing to suggest he's beyond the influence of illusion thus genjutsu


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

B-but intangible brain


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

Replying to another person but no let's assume that i have an intangible leg but the bones inside it aren't, shoot me there. It works.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Would dimensional BFR even be all that effective
> 
> I mean, we're talking about Bleach characters here
> 
> The Quincy's appear to be able to open portals to other dimensions just like the other assholes in the verse



can all Quincy open those dimensional portals?


----------



## Lucino (Nov 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> what?.........
> when did lille became dimension phasing.. lille intangibility is definitely a ghost type intangibility...



Lille's intangibility is Spatial phasing the opposite of his offence which is spatial piercing.

Also Kumai should work fine, just bfr his entire upper body.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> can all Quincy open those dimensional portals?



No. Only the Sternrriter's. Which Lille is one of them. He also came through them. + Lille Barro can teleport.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucino said:


> Lille's intangibility is Spatial phasing the opposite of his offence which is spatial piercing.
> 
> Also Kumai should work fine, just bfr his entire upper body.



He has Mid-Regeneration. Been able to survive decapitation. + He doesn't bleed, he releases sparks of light that can deeply wound an opponent.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucino said:


> Lille's intangibility is Spatial phasing the opposite of his offence which is spatial piercing.
> Also Kumai should work fine, just bfr his entire upper body.



Well, single MS Kakashi cannot do that.
It will take dual MS Kakashi.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Iimbo . . how does limbo work? (Naruto's writing became very bad in the end) and his phasing is passive in his vollstanding he does not need to be aware of hostility for phasing to work.
> Kamui is the only thing that can hurt him.



you can't sense it without six paths Senjutsu and can't see it without the Rinnegan.and can't hurt it without Senjutsu either.If his intang is passive then it may not be a problem,but he would get fucked up if he starts in base.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> No. Only the Sternrriter's. Which Lille is one of them. He also came through them. + Lille Barro can teleport.



can all Sternrriter's do it?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Well, single MS Kakashi cannot do that.
> It will take dual MS Kakashi.



Pretty sure he can do it with a single eye.. considering he almost did the same to deidara...


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 28, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> can all Sternrriter's do it?



Yes, they can. They used the shadows counseled with Blue Flames in the first invasion and later on in the royal palace. Even the Arrancar's which were given Quincy powers by Yhwach could do it.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Yes, they can. They used the shadows counseled with Blue Flames in the first invasion and later on in the royal palace. Even the Arrancar's which were given Quincy powers by Yhwach could do it.



I'm asking if they can do it individually or not.link?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucino said:


> Lille's intangibility is Spatial phasing the opposite of his offence which is spatial piercing.
> 
> Also Kumai should work fine, just bfr his entire upper body.



I'm pretty sure there's a difference between obito's dimensional phasing and lille's spatial phasing.. that's why I asked when did lille became the same as Obito's dimension phasing because that's what the guy I quoted said...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 29, 2015)

Lucino said:


> Lille's intangibility is Spatial phasing the opposite of his offence which is spatial piercing.
> 
> Also Kumai should work fine, just bfr his entire upper body.



spatial phasers can counter kamui as seen on kakashi and obito's fight.
besides, you could outrun kamui if you're fast enough, anyway.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> I'm asking if they can do it individually or not.link?



Yes. To all of your questions. Is a basic technique for the army each one of them open one when they came through, it also can expand to let a large group of people come in and out at the same time. 

All the rinnegan paths are the same for all of the rinnegan users, same as the Quincies techniques, except for the letter powers given by Yhwach to each one of them. 











Basically is their own shadow and they can manipulate to open a portal between two dimensions. Search the rest for yourself.


----------



## Shining Force (Nov 29, 2015)

Dat NLF Bleach wank, we have Saitama beating Bleachverse with shockwaves in a thread before, so why people at least around his lvl couldn't do that?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

how are you sure it isn't a single person opening those holes? 



> Dat NLF Bleach wank, we have Saitama beating Bleachverse with shockwaves in a thread before, so why people at least around his lvl couldn't do that?



They can if they are in their base form, we already entered a technicality of them not being in based form at this fight... also the other reason is Saitama's speed is greater than most of the top/god tier by more than 10 times.. only exception is Nardo, Kaguya and Toneri who are at 5 digit mach so not everyone can blitz them.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Dat NLF Bleach wank, we have Saitama beating Bleachverse with shockwaves in a thread before, so why people at least around his lvl couldn't do that?



because saitama is fast af.


----------



## Lucino (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> how are you sure it isn't a single person opening those holes?



Colonel Sanders and Bazz B could do it don't see why Yhwach's elite gaurd shouldn't be able to.


----------



## Shining Force (Nov 29, 2015)

And Narutoverse is fast too mach-500 vs mach-4000 to mach-10000, that is a great difference.
In short, anyone country level and above beat him. His piercing ability is NLF.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

Lucino said:


> Colonel Sanders and Bazz B could do it don't see why Yhwach's elite guard shouldn't be able to.



He only wants to remove that from Lille. More than 8 characters used individually i posted more scans above. Lille is an Elite he can use shadows. Moving on. Is absurd to think otherwise. Sasuke and Madara can do the Animal path and the Human Path because they have Rinnegan too. Character's don't use all of their powers in canon manga. Otherwise Madara should have kill Sasuke and Naruto easily.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm interested in the gudoudama angle, would equalization allow it to "cancel" intangibility? 

Omnyouton specifically nullifies techniques ( like edo tensei regen) 

Considering that it removes static abilities like permanent regen, would it stop people like alucard from regenerating?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> And Narutoverse is fast too mach-500 vs mach-4000 to mach-10000, that is a great difference.


wank calcs don't count. 


> . His piercing ability is NLF.



that's cute.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> His piercing ability is NLF.


Wouldn't really say that, considering it's implied to be spacial shenanigans on account of being an inversion of his intangibility


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 29, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> spatial phasers can counter kamui as seen on kakashi and obito's fight.
> .



That's because they use same dimension with their kamui.


----------



## Shining Force (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah but that won't mean he would be beating those at least 100 times stronger, right? IIRC didn't Shunsui decapitate him with a reiatsu blade around his neck?


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

Kamui has a time limit, Lille is constantly in a state of spatial intangibility.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

> In short, anyone country level and above beat him. His piercing ability is NLF.


You are misusing NLF here...

You need to have a resistance to certain hax to not be affected by it..

this include spatial, dimensional, mind, soul fuckery... so it isn't really NLF

Hax are abilities that ignores tier list... the limit is not up to the user it is up to the people that are defending against it... most of the time.. you don't have resistance to spatial attack then you are fucked.. that's it..





> Yeah but that won't mean he would be beating those at least 100 times stronger, right? IIRC didn't Shunsui decapitate him with a reiatsu blade around his neck?



yes, because that's how it works. So? that tells you that shunsui either can harm intangibles or have way to ignore intangible.. 

what would put in question here is lille's durability..


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2015)

Gr8 thred


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Yeah but that won't mean he would be beating those at least 100 times stronger, right? IIRC didn't Shunsui decapitate him with a reiatsu blade around his neck?



Nop, he tried using the blades but they didn't work. On the other hand his Bankai which has manipulation over the reality around them, created a wired to cut him. Which he then came back with a new head and body.

Shime no Dan: Itokiribasami Chizome no Nodobue (〆の段 糸切鋏血染喉, Final Act: Thread-Cutting Scissors upon a Blood-Streaked Throat): After sheathing his swords, Shunsui winds a white thread around his opponent's throat multiple times before pulling it taught, leaving a deep cut in their throat that expands before blowing up their head.


----------



## Lucino (Nov 29, 2015)

Nighty said:


> Gr8 thred



Just like the good old days m8


----------



## Shining Force (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You are misusing NLF here...
> 
> You need to have a resistance to certain hax to not be affected by it..
> 
> ...


Yeah but we are having Saitama beating Bleachverse due to superior firepower and speed right?? So why won't it apply in this case unless we are given double standards.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You are misusing NLF here...
> 
> You need to have a resistance to certain hax to not be affected by it..
> 
> ...


reiatsu is everything in bleach.
you can't harm fuckers with higher reiatsu than you.
lille>=kenpachi
shunsui>=lille
island level shunsui?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Yeah but that won't mean he would be beating those at least 100 times stronger, right? IIRC didn't Shunsui decapitate him with a reiatsu blade around his neck?


Kyouraku's bullshit is.. well, bullshit

All that really means is that he can harm intangibles with that particular attack

Considering the esoteric nature of his shikai and bankai, that isn't really outlandish


ZenithXAbyss said:


> reiatsu is everything in bleach.
> you can't harm fuckers with higher reiatsu than you.
> lille>=kenpachi
> shunsui>=lille
> island level shunsui?


Stop


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Yeah but we are having Saitama beating Bleachverse due to superior firepower and speed right?? So why won't it apply in this case unless we are given double standards.



because he can decimate them before they can think.
are you intentionally being obtuse?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2015)

Aannnnyway

Genjutsu doesnt work on true intangibles because it explicitly works by manipulating chakra in the brain

Ur essentially arguing that ANY chakra attack can hit him

Or that TK could bypass intang

So no dice


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Yeah but we are having Saitama beating Bleachverse due to superior firepower and speed right?? So why won't it apply in this case unless we are given double standards.



Where is this coming from? Saitama can't hit Barro? What?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 29, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Kyouraku's bullshit is.. well, bullshit
> 
> All that really means is that he can harm intangibles with that particular attack
> 
> ...



and here we see regihero going against canon. 

RG >= Yama > Kenpachi


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

> Yeah but we are having Saitama beating Bleachverse due to superior firepower and speed right?? So why won't it apply in this case unless we are given double standards.



The speed is at a point where.. Saitama have already killed them and walked to the next supermarket while bleach are only registering the start of the match.. the Nardo verse is not that fast...

You are basically comparing a bullet shot from a sniper round to a slug...


----------



## Shining Force (Nov 29, 2015)

As I stated, mach-500 vs mach-4000 is a considerable speed difference. Also Naruto and Sasuke are hitting Madara's Limbo which   is like intangible to their verse right?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 29, 2015)

Are Limbo actually intangible or just unperceivable to the eye?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2015)

Limbo clones aren't intangible



*Sakura* could hit one


----------



## Regicide (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> As I stated, mach-500 vs mach-4000 is a considerable speed difference. Also Naruto and Sasuke are hitting Madara's Limbo which   is like intangible to their verse right?


Considerable?

Yes

Enough that someone at that speed could necessarily wreck him before he can open his eye three times, from standard distance?

Not necessarily


----------



## Lucino (Nov 29, 2015)

That's what happens when HST threads pass their expiration date.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 29, 2015)

Nighty said:


> Limbo clones aren't intangible
> 
> 
> 
> *Sakura* could hit one


Yet sasuke's katana attack went right through one and it was stated only six paths chakra attacks can damage them.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

> As I stated, mach-500 vs mach-4000 is a considerable speed difference.



bleach is at mach 1600 last I remembered and nardo top/god tier with a few exception are at 4000..... and nardo is at mach 17,339 Saitama is 38,200



> Also Naruto and Sasuke are hitting Madara's Limbo which is like intangible to their verse right?





> Are Limbo actually intangible or just unperceivable to the eye?


limbo is not intangible.. they are invisible to normal perception. 

they cannot be harmed doesn't equate to being intangible


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> As I stated, mach-500 vs mach-4000 is a considerable speed difference. Also Naruto and Sasuke are hitting Madara's Limbo which   is like intangible to their verse right?



No. Sakura was making contact with one of them. They are not intangible, as they are still physically present. 

An intangible will be made of homogenous material such that attacks will flow through it like water (a better way to describe this would be dispersion).


----------



## Sablés (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> An intangible will be made of homogenous material such that attacks will flow through it like water (a better way to describe this would be dispersion).



No

Stop

That's not even accurately describing how Lille's power is shown to function.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yet sasuke's katana attack went right through one and it was stated only six paths chakra attacks can damage them.





They also said only nature chakra can hurt a juubi Jin, does that make them intangible too? 

Also show me this sasuke page, the fct of the matter is that they walk on the ground and physically block attacks, at absolute best (and you'll have to actually prove this is the case) they're mechanically similar to tobi and his intang is not the same as legitmate spatial intang


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 29, 2015)

nardo at mach 17000 what?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

> An intangible will be made of homogenous material such that attacks will flow through it like water (a better way to describe this would be dispersion).



there are multiple types of intangibility.. dispersion is just one of them and the most common in the real world..



dispersion, phasing.... and the like...


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 29, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Are Limbo actually intangible or just unperceivable to the eye?





It is intangible.it can touch you but you can't tough it.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

Liquid said:


> No
> 
> Stop
> 
> That's not even accurately describing how Lille's power is shown to function.



I was talking about intangibility as a whole. More Info Here:


----------



## Sablés (Nov 29, 2015)

Christ.

Genjutsu debates. Not happening, Lille closes his eyes, flies or just plain looks in another direction. The former leaves him vulnerable but he's got the AoE and speed to take out Itachi MS Sauce and Rinnegan Madara.

Bijuus are even further out of the question, They're just massive chakra sources that outclass Barro in DC/Durability, they've got no hax resistance or what's necessary to beat Lille here. He slits them in half.

The Juubi-Jins, DMS Kakashi, Nardo and Sasuke are the ones arguing for here. Nobody else is going to cut it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2015)

Genjutsu literally wouldn't work

Blame Kishimoto explaining how his mind hax powers work if u want


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 29, 2015)

>using that smiley

you dumb kid


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> It is intangible.it can touch you but you can't tough it.



 The shadows are immune to most forms of attacks apart from attacks that include Six Paths chakra. They aren't intangible. And if they were that only prove that Naruto and Sasuke can't do anything to them or to Lille.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

> And if they were that only prove that Naruto can't do anything to them or to Lille.



Er... If they are intangible it practically proved that Nardo can harm/seal/damage/touch intangibles.. because that's literally what he did to them in the manga... he also stuck a few gododama on it in one of the panel....

seriously...


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> The shadows are immune to most forms of attacks apart from attacks that include Six Paths chakra. They aren't intangible. And if they were that only prove that Naruto and Sasuke can't do anything to them or to Lille.



yeah,yet that sword went through it.
Not saying Limbo's and Lillie's intang is same.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er... If they are intangible it practically proved that Nardo can harm/seal/damage/touch intangible.. because that's literally what he did to them in the manga...
> 
> seriously...



Not by this scan, read it: 

Naruto can sense them and Sasuke can see them. But their physical attacks don't work on them.

They have ghost intangibility, not phasing intangibility. They can't harm Lille.


----------



## Shining Force (Nov 29, 2015)

Does Lille also have resistance against power negation? Gudodama can negate ninjutsu like edo regen, so by equalization it would work against Lille's VS powers. Also stuff like energy absorption would work. And any edo tensei could stalemate him


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Not by this scan, read it:
> 
> Naruto can sense them and Sasuke can see them. But their physical attacks don't work on them.
> 
> They have ghost intangibility, not phasing intangibility. They can't harm Lille.



And then they hit it a couple pages later...


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Not by this scan, read it:
> 
> Naruto can sense them and Sasuke can see them. But their physical attacks don't work on them.
> 
> They have ghost intangibility, not phasing intangibility. They can't harm Lille.



and a chapter after that.. Nardo was... doing this...


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Not by this scan, read it:
> 
> Naruto can sense them and Sasuke can see them. But their physical attacks don't work on them.
> 
> They have ghost intangibility, not phasing intangibility. They can't harm Lille.



Yes they can, unless I just imagined the wound Naruto left on the Limbo's arm that Sasuke actually made a big deal about.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Does Lille also have resistance against power negation? Gudodama can negate ninjutsu like edo regen, so by equalization it would work against Lille's VS powers. Also stuff like energy absorption would work. And any edo tensei could stalemate him



1-Gudodama is made out of energy, Lille Barro is a Quincy he can easily absorb it. It can't negate the X-axis since it doesn't shoot anything, everything from point Y to point X is erased.

If you equalize energy Lille Barro can also absorb energy as a Quincy basic, they can even enslave energy and change the particles to fuse with whatever they absorb. lol No.

2-An Edo tensei takes a lot of time and things to create but he can simply open a portal in front of him and send him away with the shadows.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

> changing the goal post.. 



> 1-Gudodama is made out of energy, Lille Barro is a Quincy he can easily absorb it. It can't negate the X-axis since it doesn't shoot anything, everything from point Y to point X is erased.


.................  

I have no idea how you got to this.....



> If you equalize energy Lille Barro can also absorb energy as a Quincy basic, they can even enslave energy and change the particles to fuse with whatever they absorb. lol No.



and this is where you call NLF.... 

there's a limit to an energy you can store/deflect or whatever...... 

So saying he can just suddenly use it to absorb/block/comtrol an energy far superior to what he has shown is outright breaking that.

That's not how that works.....


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> and a chapter after that.. Nardo was... doing this...



They could hold him because they have a physical body meaning that they have ghost intangibility. 

Sasuke and Naruto can't harm, injure or kill the limbo clones, when time set is up they return to Madara. 


With phasing intangibility you can't touch or hold a body. Is like water.

 They still can't harm Lille.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

dude you don't even know what you are talking about anymore...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> They could hold him because they have a physical body meaning that they have ghost intangibility.
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto can't harm, injure or kill the limbo clones, when time set is up they return to Madara.
> 
> ...



I don't even...


----------



## Regicide (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah okay

This discussion is probably beyond saving now


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> > changing the goal post..
> 
> 
> .................
> ...



Which part? Because you said to equalize energy right?

The Gudodama is made out of Ying and Yang which is still chakra/energy. Quincy's absorb energy end of story there.

Lille Barro X-Axis ability doesn't shoot anything. He explain it:


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

It's time for UD or Modbat to take action...


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> They could hold him because they have a physical body meaning that they have ghost intangibility.
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto *can't harm, injure *or kill the limbo clones, when time set is up they return to Madara.





At this point you're just playing dumb.



HokageMangaVox said:


> With phasing intangibility you can't touch or hold a body. Is like water.
> 
> They still can't harm Lille.



Last I checked water was very touchable.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Which part you said to equalize energy right?
> 
> The Gudodama is made out of Ying and Yang which is still chakra/energy. Quincy's absorb energy end of story there.
> 
> Lille Barro X-Axis ability doesn't shoot anything. He explain it:



 energy is quantifiable lets end it at that.. lets talk again about this after you enter a university...


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

The X-Axis is clasify as this :  

lol It can't be negated since there's nothing to negate.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> 1-Gudodama is made out of energy, Lille Barro is a Quincy he can easily absorb it. It can't negate the X-axis since it doesn't shoot anything, everything from point Y to point X is erased.
> 
> If you equalize energy Lille Barro can also absorb energy as a Quincy basic, they can even enslave energy and change the particles to fuse with whatever they absorb. lol No.
> .



His X-axis isn't powered by Senjutsu.when it makes contact with Godudama it will be nullified.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 29, 2015)

The TSB' power negation doesn't really even work all that well on spatial attacks anyway.

*coughkamuiopcough*


----------



## Lucino (Nov 29, 2015)

What the fuck is even being argued here


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> At this point you're just playing dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked water was very touchable.



Let me put it more simple, let see if you can understand now.

The Shadow limbo clone uses ghost intangibility which has a physical body that you can hit. Madara receive the damage carry out but the clone will return to normal once it returns to Madara.

Phasing Intangibility would be that Sakura wouldn't be able to touch hand to hand with Madara's limbo clone. Is they had phasing is not the same thing.

You can touch water but you can't pick it up.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 29, 2015)

Lucino said:


> What the fuck is even being argued here



Every nonsensical argument one can think of.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 29, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> The TSB' power negation doesn't really even work all that well on spatial attacks anyway.
> 
> *coughkamuiopcough*



That's right though.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

> *ghost* intangibility which has a *physical body*



>Ghost
>Physical body

I'm done....


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> His X-axis isn't powered by Senjutsu.when it makes contact with Godudama it will be nullified.



Senjutsu can't block or nullified something that is not present.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

just stop..........


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> >Ghost
> >Physical body
> 
> I'm done....



They are not real ghost. *facepalm*

I said Ghost intangibility and Phasing intangibility they are two different terms look them up.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

.....

Ghost intangibility is derive from ghost.. hence the word ghost in the front of it... unless you have other meaning for ghost in that same context that would be the meaning for it....  


anyway... just stop.....


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok, let make it more simple:

Can the Limbo clones pass through physical matter? Yes or No. Simple.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> .....
> 
> Ghost intangibility is derive from ghost.. hence the word ghost...
> 
> ...



The Ghost term means that they exist in another plain of existence. Which is Limbo.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Ok, let make it more simple:
> 
> Can the Limbo clones pass through physical matter? Yes or No. Simple.



Yes they can.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Senjutsu can't block or nullified something that is not present.



when did I say it can?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> You can touch water but you can't pick it up.



You can pick up water.. as a matter of fact...

What you can't pick up is a volume of water that surpasses what you are using to pick it up.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Yes they can.



Link? 

Because the only thing that the Limbo clones can do is Taijutsu, they didn't even show feats to even fly in the manga.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You can pick up water.. as a matter of fact...



The phasing is the same when you run your hand through water and try to pick it up it disperse. You can't pick all of it. 

Advised: Refresh before you post.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> Link?
> 
> Because the only thing that the Limbo clones can do is Taijutsu, they didn't even show feats to even fly in the manga.



Pretty sure we see it hovering their right next to Madara. What does flying even have to do with this anyway?

EDIT: What the fuck is this water analogy suppose to be for again? It in no way is comparable to any genuine form of intangibility, much less the ones we're discussing.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 29, 2015)

Unless he's trying to suggest that Barro is incorporeal rather than intangible.


----------



## HokageMangaVox (Nov 29, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Pretty sure we see it hovering their right next to Madara. What does flying even have to do with this anyway?



They are not hoving, they come out from his shadow. That's not phasing. If they could phase they would had stop Naruto or Sasuke heart's or injured their internal organs. 

About flying nothing. Just that Lille Barro in his Vollstandig is always flying.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 29, 2015)

HokageMangaVox said:


> they didn't even show feats to even fly in the manga.





What do you think it's doing in front of Madara who is flying


----------



## Sablés (Nov 29, 2015)

This thread really serves as a reminder why One Piece is the least toxic of the three to debate

There's always much less wank and bullshit involved.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 29, 2015)

Liquid said:


> This thread really serves as a reminder why One Piece is the least toxic of the three to debate
> 
> There's always much less wank and bullshit involved.



I don't know. There'd be a lot of back and forths regarding Kuma's ability to touch intangibles and whether or not it was because of Haki or his fruit.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 29, 2015)

But wasn't that brought up because of Lille's intangibility in the first place?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2015)

yes................


----------



## Revan Reborn (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh shit, what have I done making this thread.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2015)

Liquid said:


> This thread really serves as a reminder why One Piece is the least toxic of the three to debate
> 
> There's always much less wank and bullshit involved.



Kek

God no, there's just as much cancer in all three


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 29, 2015)

Cancer the thread...


----------

